# Malmsteen's pot



## Arek (Jan 24, 2009)

What kind of volume pot is YJM using in his strat?
I would like to try that. Currently I have HS-3 with stock 250K pot, but red that 500K makes huge difference.
It is all in the ear of the player, but let me know of your opinion.
I know that the tone pots are disconnected.


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2009)

Go here:

http://www.fender.com/support/wiring_diagrams_parts_lists.php

Look for the Malmsteen, the last strat in the list. You will find a wiring diagram and a parts list.

Cheers


----------



## Arek (Jan 24, 2009)

I have done that already.
That site lists two 250k tone pots and Master Volume without giving the resistance value.


----------



## blink (Jul 29, 2008)

Anything I've read about him points to only a few main mods he has done to his guitars. He likes vintage style models, uses scalloped necks with super jumbo Dunlop frets, Dimarzio pickups, and on some guitars disconnects the tone pots.

I've never heard anything about a different volume pot...he's just a master at rolling it lol.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

When it comes to pot, I think he has his own custom bred and grown variety of cannabis sativa. I believe the sub-species has been named godius guitara. 

Oh! you mean potentiometers. Sorry, I thought you meant the other, pot. sdsre


----------



## JSD's Guitar Shack (Feb 24, 2006)

Robert1950 said:


> Sorry, I thought you meant the other, pot. sdsre


I thought this thread might have been about his expanding waistline. kqoct


----------



## geckodog (Apr 9, 2007)

I seriously thought that this thread was going to be about someone smoking a joint with Malmsteen and he had killer weed.


----------



## Lemmy Hangslong (May 11, 2006)

On the 06 YJM strat i bought new was a volumn pot that essentially bypassed the tone control... from 1 - 10 it performed the same as a "regular pot" it would then "click in" to the pypass position. I forget what Fender calls it.


----------



## Arek (Jan 24, 2009)

*done*

Here is how I wired it:

bridge hs3
original strat pickup in the middle
YJM in the neck position

Now the fun part:

HS3 could be split with an extra switch
HS3 is connected to 5-way switch, split coil and volume (zero resistance) 500K pot (no tone pots in the way)
remaining 5-way switch connections are Strat standard
there is also a kill switch before exit jack

Took me a while to figure it out and wire correctly, but it works.
No pots were hurt during that process, but some might have burned.


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

all as above- his tone pot is disconnected on his own guitars so capacitance is irrelevant-


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

all as above- his tone pot is disconnected on his own guitars so capacitance is irrelevant-
nothing strange here- its just a strat wiring without tone pot- 1 volume for 3 pups. i think he only uses a 3 way switch hisself. 250k volume pot.


----------

